# Invalid INSTALL.LOG file..........



## supra (May 19, 2007)

I want to uninstall "Empires: Dawn of the Modern World" and I get this Invalid INSTALL.LOG file every time I try to uninstall it. I tried to uninstall the game in every way. I went to add/remove programs, tried through program files, and the CD didn't even work. How do I uninstall this successfully? I have windows vista.


----------



## Doug Vitale (Jan 27, 2005)

The uninstallation script is looking for install.log but isn't finding it, so it's halting. You probably have CCleaner or a similar app that deleted all .log files that it found. You will need to manually uninstall Empires.

First, I would delete the installation directory, which may be C:\Program Files\Empires.

Then I would open regedit, hit CTRL+F, type Empires, and search the registry for keys pertaining to the game Empires: Dawn of the Modern World. Delete the keys that you find. If you are unsure about certain keys, don't delete them. Messing around in the registry can hose your system so be careful.


----------



## supra (May 19, 2007)

Doug Vitale said:


> The uninstallation script is looking for install.log but isn't finding it, so it's halting. You probably have CCleaner or a similar app that deleted all .log files that it found. You will need to manually uninstall Empires.
> 
> First, I would delete the installation directory, which may be C:\Program Files\Empires.
> 
> Then I would open regedit, hit CTRL+F, type Empires, and search the registry for keys pertaining to the game Empires: Dawn of the Modern World. Delete the keys that you find. If you are unsure about certain keys, don't delete them. Messing around in the registry can hose your system so be careful.


I don't have any cleaner application I use.

I'm gonna try this and see what happens.


----------



## supra (May 19, 2007)

Doug Vitale said:


> The uninstallation script is looking for install.log but isn't finding it, so it's halting. You probably have CCleaner or a similar app that deleted all .log files that it found. You will need to manually uninstall Empires.
> 
> First, I would delete the installation directory, which may be C:\Program Files\Empires.
> 
> Then I would open regedit, hit CTRL+F, type Empires, and search the registry for keys pertaining to the game Empires: Dawn of the Modern World. Delete the keys that you find. If you are unsure about certain keys, don't delete them. Messing around in the registry can hose your system so be careful.


I just deleted the whole "Activision" folder in regedit. The folder under that was "Empires" and I opened that and it had a whole bunch of registry keys. At first, I did the CTRL+F method and all it gave me was a Age of Empires (another game) registry key.


----------

